# Kitten Heat Pad/Heat Mat



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I am a first time breeder and my lovely Kitty is a first time mum. The stud owner has been super but I feel really bad constantly contacting her every day or so with new questions. I have gained so much info from reading posts on here, so am hoping to gain a little more knowledge rather than harassing my stud owner all the time lol :blush:

We have started to get her birthing box ready and kittening pen ... and was looking for recommendation on a kitten heat pat/mat. I have seen the ones that you can put in the microwave that last for hours, and have also seen the 'electric' blanket style mats - but I was a little bit worried about those incase of little accidents/ chewing + electricty = 

Could you recommend what you think would be best and the best place to buy??

Thank you .x.x.


----------



## Louise Marsh (Apr 25, 2011)

If you are worried about electric cables then microwave heat pads are fine or hot water bottles ( think ones ) There is one called a whelping pad you can buy from most places. Try vet.co.uk or Amazon


----------



## Louise Marsh (Apr 25, 2011)

SAFE 12 V Petnap Electric Cat Dog heat pad mat 33cm x 44cm: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

This one is good


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I dont like hot water bottles, you have to amke sure that they are luke warm and covered in blankies, once they go cold they dreaw heat away from the body!

You can use a snugglesafe pad, again not to hot.

but as long as you have sheets/towels a warm house and mums place is warm Ive only needed to use it once while mum had her kits and I looked after them, other than that dont raelly need them


----------



## Riobelle (Jun 3, 2010)

How about one of these;

Fibre Glass, insulated roofing, GRP, Storage Tanks, heated pet beds. - Heated Pet Beds

It gives a very gentle heat and I just pop a piece of vet bed inside. I use the amazon heat mats suggested too and they do have the first metre or so of wiring chewproof. I also use a snugglesafe and can honestly say which ever you choose you'll be pleased with :001_smile:
Good luck with your litter xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I do not know much about cat breeding ,but I'm sure I read on a thread some weeks back about the poss.dangers attached to using heat pads/hotwater bottles ect,because newborn kittens if they are too hot cant get away from the heat source and can overheat.I'm sure if this is wrong,it may be,someone will correct me.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

buffie said:


> I do not know much about cat breeding ,but I'm sure I read on a thread some weeks back about the poss.dangers attached to using heat pads/hotwater bottles ect,because newborn kittens if they are too hot cant get away from the heat source and can overheat.I'm sure if this is wrong,it may be,someone will correct me.


no this is true, my friends kitten died  didnt realise that it was too hot, thats why I always say luke warm and lots of layers on it, but Ive never had a problem, mums heat keeps them warm plus all the sheets/paper/towels/blankets/whatever you use, should keep them warm, plus the house will be warm if they are indoors


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> no this is true, my friends kitten died  didnt realise that it was too hot, thats why I always say luke warm and lots of layers on it, but Ive never had a problem, mums heat keeps them warm plus all the sheets/paper/towels/blankets/whatever you use, should keep them warm, plus the house will be warm if they are indoors


Thanks TB I thought I remembered reading it but wasnt absolutely certain.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

buffie said:


> Thanks TB I thought I remembered reading it but wasnt absolutely certain.


I think its the heat combined with making them dyhrdated, the vet explained it better, but she just put him on the pad and it was too hot  managed to save the other kitten but obviously was highly upsetting, just a awful accident, thinking your doing it right but


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for all your great advice! Hopefully they should be quite warm with mum and blankets etc, plus they are due in 4/5 weeks so hopefully the weather will be quite warm also! I just wanted to be prepared in case anything happens where mum can't keep them warm. I did measure the birthing box to ensure that there is a 'cool' area where they can move away from the heat if they get too hot.

This may sound a bit silly, but is there anything else that I need in the box in their first couple of weeks? I'm assuming that they need mum for food, and regular cleaning of blankets bcos of them going to the toilet, and observing to make sure all is well ... But is there anything else I need to do in the first couple of weeks before they get big enough to start exploring and weaning?

Thank you  xxx


----------

